# Need help synthesising MDMA :)



## Lems (Aug 14, 2022)

Hello I was wondering if anyone can send me or redirect me to a guide to synthesize MDMA? Any additional information would be appreciated. Thank you all and good day.


----------



## G.Patton

Hi. Look at Amphetamines (phenylethylamines). There are everything you need.


----------

